# Filterbakterien eure Meinung



## velos (24. März 2008)

Wie ihr ja lesen könnt bin ich gerade dabei meinen neuen Filter einzusetzen.
Wird ja ein __ Hel-X und Patronenfilter.
Jetzt mal im ernst, bringen diese Starterbakterien wirklich was, oder reicht es wenn ich etwas von meinem alter Filtermaterial zwischen das Hel-X packe.
Ich würde die Koi Discount Filterbakterien nehmen, was meint ihr 
Oder kann man mit diesen Bakterien auch was verkehrt machen?


----------



## wp-3d (24. März 2008)

*AW: Filterbakterien eure Meinung*

Hallo Peter
Nimm das was du schon in deinem Filter hast.
Deine Filterbakterien kennen das Wasser schon und können gleich loslegen.


----------



## chromis (24. März 2008)

*AW: Filterbakterien eure Meinung*

Hi,

die gekauften Bakterien funktionieren zwar(nicht alle Produkte sind von guter Qualität). Filtermaterial aus einem eingefahrenen Filter ist aber unschlagbar.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Koi-Uwe (24. März 2008)

*AW: Filterbakterien eure Meinung*

Aber ich denke um neue Filter einzufahren ist das schon OK, oder ?


----------



## koidst49 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Filterbakterien eure Meinung*

hi uwe,

wenn du genug euros, dann ja. sonst du es auch etwas komposterde.


----------



## Armin (24. März 2008)

*AW: Filterbakterien eure Meinung*

Hy,

ich habe so einige Bakterien ausprobiert. Die einzigen, die nachweislich geholfen haben waren gefriergetrocknete -> Aqua 5 Dry.
Du kannst dir auch in der Kläranlage aus dem letzten Becken etwas abfüllen lassen. Ist Wasser mit braunen Flocken drin.

Gruß Armin


----------



## jochen (24. März 2008)

*AW: Filterbakterien eure Meinung*

Hallo Armin,



			
				Armin schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst dir auch in der Kläranlage aus dem letzten Becken etwas abfüllen lassen. Ist Wasser mit braunen Flocken drin.



mhmmmm... 

Wasser mit braunen Flocken sollten bei einer gut laufenden Kläranlage wohl eher im vorletzten Becken (Belebungsbecken) sein, im letzten Becken (Nachklärbecken) zumindest nicht an der Oberfläche.

Desweiteren schweben im Belebungsbecken die Bakterienstämme in gebundener aneinandergeketteter Form frei durch das Wasser (Belebtschlammflocken), das Ganze würde die Sichttiefe milde ausgedrückt etwas mindern, in unseren Gartenteichen wird eher die Baktrienform angestrebt, welche das Substrat oder in Koiteichen die Filterflächen besiedeln. (Nitrobacter und Nitrosomonas)

Wenn ich dich jetzt richtig verstanden habe hast du Belebtbakterien als "Starter" im Teich.

Und das funktioniert?

@ all,

am besten Filterschlamm aus einem gut funktionierenden Filter richtig ausquetschen, die ganze "Gülle" rein in den neuen Filter, und anlaufen lassen.
gekaufte Bakterienstarter beschleunigen nach meinen Erfahrungen den Start, jedoch der Nitritpeak, kommt, wenn auch schneller.


----------



## Armin (24. März 2008)

*AW: Filterbakterien eure Meinung*

Hy,

es ist das Wasser mit den Belebtschlammflocken. Den Filter kurzschliessen für 2-3 Stunden und in sich laufen lassen mit guter Belüftung.

Ich selbst habe Aqua 5 Dry erfolgreich eingesetzt.

Von anderen Koifreunden habe ich das mit diesen Flocken v. Klärwerk erfahren und es funktionierte sehr gut bei denen.

Gruß Armin


----------



## jochen (24. März 2008)

*AW: Filterbakterien eure Meinung*

Hallo,

Belebtschlammbakterien benötigen jedoch eine Pause der Sauerstoffzufuhr, um dann nach etwa einer Stunde mit Sauerstoff wieder angereichert zu werden. Diese Intervalle benötigen diese Bakterien um zu funktionieren, ansonsten enden sie als abgestorbener Klärschlamm.

Um so etwas sinnvoll steuern zu können müßte man eine Redox bzw. Sauerstoffsonde einsetzen die "online" das System steuert.

Ich habe schon darüber gelesen das in manchen Koiteichen so etwas funktionieren soll oder benutzt wird., nur das sollte man dann schon dazu schreiben,
sonst kann diese Art von Filterstart sehr schnell in die Hose gehen.

@ Armin, verstehe mich bitte nicht falsch, das soll kein Angriff dir gegenüber sein, nur möchte ich unerfahrene User vor solchen Experimenten warnen.


----------



## velos (25. März 2008)

*AW: Filterbakterien eure Meinung*

Alles klar,

danke für eure Antworten.
Ich werde dann mein altes Filtermaterial für 14 Tage zwischen das __ Hel-X packen und ohne Startebakterien arbeiten.


----------



## Armin (25. März 2008)

*AW: Filterbakterien eure Meinung*



			
				jochen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Belebtschlammbakterien benötigen jedoch eine Pause der Sauerstoffzufuhr, um dann nach etwa einer Stunde mit Sauerstoff wieder angereichert zu werden. Diese Intervalle benötigen diese Bakterien um zu funktionieren, ansonsten enden sie als abgestorbener Klärschlamm.
> 
> ...



Hallo Jochen,

ich zitiere mal :

Wichtig ist Punkt 9, das Statement von Frau Dr. Lechleiter , anerkannte Fachtierärztin für Koi.



> 1. Fahr Dein Becken mit dem Genesis bis Du nen schlechten Nitritwert hast - nur Nachweisbares Amonium bringt bei der Methode nichts, da Dir die Nitritabbauenden Bakterien sonst mangels Nahrung sterben, bevor se was machen konnten.
> 
> 2. Besorge Dir 2 30 Liter Kunststoffkanister und nen Sixpack Bier
> 
> ...



Das Zitat unterliegt dem Copyright und darf nicht in andere Foren übertragen werden, die Methode an sich schon.

Gruß Armin


----------



## jochen (25. März 2008)

*AW: Filterbakterien eure Meinung*

Hallo,

Das Zitat das du hier eingestellt hast wirkt auf mich, wie von irgendwo abgelesen, die Hälfte davon aufgegriffen,
und als gutgemeinden Tipp weitergegeben,
das kann natürlich auch an der Schreibweiße des Verfassers liegen.

Wenn ich das Schreiben richtig verstanden habe, reichert er oder sie, den Filter mit Belebtschlammflocken an,
und siebt sie wieder heraus.

Und im Filter bleibt dann ein Bakterienstamm über, der das Nitrit weiter umwandelt.

Ich denke mal so einfach funktioniert das nicht.

Belebschlammbakterien sind ganz anders eingewöhnt, sie brauchen wie schon geschrieben, sauerstoffreiche- und arme Phasen,
ansonsten arbeiten sie nicht mehr effektiv,
Zumindest werden sie so in Belebungsbecken "gehalten", und nur darum geht es hier in diesen Thema.

Hier mal ein Bild, man kann darauf sehr gut sehen in was für einen Milieu die Bakterien leben und somit effektiv arbeiten.

ganz unten ist der Tag in Std. aufgeteilt, somit sind die Zeitabstände gut zu erkennen.

 

im oberen Feld (blau)..

 kann man die Sauerstoffzuschaltung der Kompressoren erkennen,
also wann und prozentual wieviel belüftet wird.
Hier schön und wichtig zu sehen die Pausen.

zweites Feld (grün)

Schmutzfrachtzufuhr der Anlage, kann zu unseren Zwecken weggelassen werden.

drittes Feld (blau)

die Redoxmessung, vielleicht interessant für die absoluten Koitechnikspezialisten hier im Forum, es soll ja einige geben die diese Technik nutzen.

unteres Feld (rot)

hier sieht man die Sauerstoffanreicherung im Belebungsbecken,
sehr gut zu erkennen die Phasen in den nicht belüftet wird, hier fällt der Wert bei gut eingelaufenen Anlagen bis etwa 0,02 mg/ltr. ab, wie lange das dauert kann man sehr gut unten an der Skala verfolgen.

Danach wird der Sauerstoff wieder zugegeben steigt auf Werte je nach Schmutzfracht. An diesen Tag bis 3,1 mg/ltr.


Wie schon in meinen anderen Beitrag geschrieben,
 es kann sein das einige Spezialisten  ihre Teiche so handhaben, wohl auch die dazugehörige Technik besitzen,
 jedoch sollte man das Ganze, wenn man so etwas empfiehlt ein wenig erklären können.

In meinen Augen für Ottonormalteichlebauer  wie ich es zB. bin eher zu meiden...

Wäre sicherlich weiterbildent das Statement von Frau Dr. Lechleitner speziell und nicht verallgemeinheitet zu den Beitrag des von dir eingestelletn Verfassers zu lesen, man lernt ja nie aus, zumindest ich nicht...hoff ich doch.

Sicherlich wird es Biologen geben die dieses Thema ausschlachten können,
mir geht es nur darum,
Filterbakterienstart kann so einfach sein, warum die Sache so verkomplizieren.


----------



## Armin (25. März 2008)

*AW: Filterbakterien eure Meinung*

Hy Jochen,

das ist mir zu kompliziert. Der Nitritpeak ging bei 3 Leuten umgehend zurück.
sicherlich ist das ein Zitat . Die Quelle ist seriös.



Probieren geht über Studieren.

Ich habe es wie schon erwähnt mit Aqua 5 Dry hinbekommen. 

Und wir sprechen doch hier vom Nitritpeak also der 2ten Stufe des Filtereinfahrens. 

Und wenn die Biester doch sterben sollten wegen falscher Belüftung, na dann, was passiert da schon bei einem vernünftigen Vorfilterung.
Siehe auch das Zitat.

Arbeitest du in einem Klärwerk ?

Gruß Armin


----------



## Armin (25. März 2008)

*AW: Filterbakterien eure Meinung*



> Filterbakterienstart kann so einfach sein, warum die Sache so verkomplizieren.



Eben das ist es nicht mit den modernen Filtermedien wie HLX und Co.
Es dauert Monate, wenn das Filtermedium frisch aus dem Extruder kommt.
Ich habe mein Helix bewittert und hatte trotzdem einen Nitritpeak v. über 0,5mg/l. über 6 Wochen und das ohne Fütterung. Ich habe lediglich den Filter gefüttert.
Mit Aqua 5 Dry ging der Wert binnen 2 Tagen runter und der Filter hat gearbeitet. Ebenso lief es mit den Belebtschlammflocken bei Freunden v. mir.

Gruß Armin

Was passiert denn ? wenn de Bakkies aus dem Klärwerk absterben ?


----------



## jochen (25. März 2008)

*AW: Filterbakterien eure Meinung*

Hallo Armin,



> Und wir sprechen doch hier vom Nitritpeak also der 2ten Stufe des Filtereinfahrens.



Stimmt,
aber gerade das ist ja die gefährlichste Phase für die Fische.

Die Zeit in der sich die Bakterien erst bilden, welche das Nitrit zu Nitrat umwandeln, wärend schon fleißig Nitrit produziert wird.

Es wird immer mehr Nitrit von den schon funktionierenden  Bakterien (Nitrosomonas) erzeugt,
der Nitritwert steigt in die Höhe,
die Bakterien (Nitrobacter) die das Nitrit zum weniger giftigen Nitrat umwandeln, brauchen jedoch etwas länger bis sie starten und so entsteht der Nitritpeak.
Wenn die Nitrobacter dann effektiv arbeiten, fällt der Nitritwert wieder ab, da es in Nitrat umgewandelt wird.



> Was passiert denn ? wenn de Bakkies aus dem Klärwerk absterben ?



In größeren Mengen sollten natürlich keine Bakterien auf einmal absterben, sollte irgendein Wert dazu führen das die Kläranlage außer Kontrolle geraden könnte, wird man über PC (Handy) benachrichtigt, natürlich auch bei Stromausfall, und man kann gegensteuern.

Wenn Bakterien in kleiner Zahl (natürlich alles relativ... ) absterben, werden sie im Rücklaufbecken abgezogen, und sinken ähnlich wie in einem riesigen Vortex (Absetzbecken) zu Boden um dann in die Klärschlammbehälter gestabelt zu werden.
Je nach Menge ca. einmal im Jahr wird der Schlamm durch Fachfirmen entsorgt.


----------



## ra_ll_ik (26. März 2008)

*AW: Filterbakterien eure Meinung*

Moin
ich bleibe mal ein wenig oberflächlich und bei dem normalen käuflichem Zeug.
Immer wieder wird darauf hingwiesen, Starterbakterien und UVC gehen nicht zusammen....
Warum?
Wenn die Anlage wie folgt aufgebaut ist: Pumpe, UVC, Vorfilter, Filter, Teich, 
was kann dann die UVC den Bakkis im Filter anhaben?

Immer wieder wurde festgestellt, die handelsüblichen Lampen sind so 
schwach, daß keine Bakkis, gute wie auch schlechte, dadurch verrringert oder auch vernichtet werden.

Was denkt ihr?


----------



## Armin (26. März 2008)

*AW: Filterbakterien eure Meinung*

Hy,

wenn man die Starterbakkies zusetzt, sind sie natürlich erstmal im freien Wasser, bevor sie sich nach und nach an den Filtermedien festsetzen.
In dieser Zeit werden sie durch die UVC geschädigt. Während des Filtereinfahrens sollte die UVC sowieso ausbleiben, damit die Algen den Wasserwerten auf die Sprünge helfen können.
Sicherlich steht das im Widerspruch zur These, daß herkömmliche UVC den Keimdruck nicht senken können, aber wie schon gesagt ... UVC aus ist besser während des Einfahrens.

@ Jochen,

ich meinte, wenn die Belebtschlammflocken tatsächlich im Filter absterben sollten, weil sie zuviel belüftet werden.
Dies stünde allerdings im Widerspruch zu den gemessenen Wasserwerten bei meinem vorgeschlagenen Vorgehen bei einigen Kumpels v. mir.
Wie schon gesagt, Nitritpeak wurde nachweislich mit Belebtschlammflocken ausgebremst. Bei mir halfen die Aqua 5 Dry.

Gefiltert wurden alle Teiche mit TF oder VF sowie HLX.

Gruß Armin


----------



## Jürgen-V (26. März 2008)

*AW: Filterbakterien eure Meinung*

hallo
ein schönes und wichtiges thema wird ihr hier besprochen. 

@jochen



> gekaufte Bakterienstarter beschleunigen nach meinen Erfahrungen den Start, jedoch der Nitritpeak, kommt, wenn auch schneller.



stimmt, ist mir auch schon passiert, ich hatte meinen filter in meiner ih auf "heli-x umgebaut" war gezwungen bis zu 80% wasserwechsel trotz aqua 5 dry zu machen.:? 



> am besten Filterschlamm aus einem gut funktionierenden Filter richtig ausquetschen, die ganze "Gülle" rein in den neuen Filter, und anlaufen lassen.



stimmt auch. nur .... woher soll so mancher teichbesitzer den hernehemen? 
ich habe in meiner ih genung __ hel-x wo ich abzwacken kann.
ich denke aber, hier haben die wenigsten eine, oder? 

gruß
jürgen


----------



## Armin (26. März 2008)

*AW: Filterbakterien eure Meinung*

Hy,

neues Helix hat kaum Poren und ist glatt wie ein Kinderpopo  . Man muss es vorher bewittern. D.h. man legt es in die Sonne und sprüht es ab und an mit Wasser ab. Dieses für 2-3 Tage. Durch diese Kalt-/Warmunterschiede bricht die Oberfläche auf und die Bakkies haben es leichter sich anzusiedeln. Manche baden es dann noch in Kalkmilch.

Gruß Armin


----------



## Jürgen-V (26. März 2008)

*AW: Filterbakterien eure Meinung*

hi armin
beim schwarzen soll die besiedelung auch schnelle erfogen wie beim weißen.
jetzt frage mich aber nicht wo ich daß gelesen habe. 



> Man muss es vorher bewittern. D.h. man legt es in die Sonne und sprüht es ab und an mit Wasser ab.



ja habe ich auch schon gehört. aber hast du eine idee, wie man das am besten im winter macht?

gruß
jürgen


----------



## ra_ll_ik (26. März 2008)

*AW: Filterbakterien eure Meinung*

... vom Backofen raus in den Schnee... :evil 
...und ich mach mir Gedanken wie ich den Filter starten soll....


----------



## Jürgen-V (26. März 2008)

*AW: Filterbakterien eure Meinung*

hi ralf



> ... vom Backofen raus in den Schnee...



war das jetzt ein scherz   wenn nicht, wieviel grad und wie lange würdest du empfehlen?

gruß
jürgen


----------



## Armin (26. März 2008)

*AW: Filterbakterien eure Meinung*



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> hi armin
> beim schwarzen soll die besiedelung auch schnelle erfogen wie beim weißen.
> jetzt frage mich aber nicht wo ich daß gelesen habe.
> 
> ...



Hy,

das mit dem schwarzen Hlx hats du vermutlich hier gelesen :

http://www.limnomar.de/download/DBU-Marikultur-phaseI.pdf

Das schwarze Recyclat wird demnach schneller besiedelt als die weisse Neuware.  

Ich habe 90% schwarzes Helix und der Rest ist Neuware um den Besiedlungszustenad besser zu sehen.

Ich denke im Winter ist z.B. Frost und tagsüber sonnig auch gut , um die Oberfläche zu bewittern.

Aber wer startet im Winter schon seinen Filter ?

Mein Filter läuft leicht gedrosselt durch im skimmerlosen Winter-Betrieb. 

Gruß Armin


----------



## ra_ll_ik (26. März 2008)

*AW: Filterbakterien eure Meinung*



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> hi ralf
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Also, meine Pizza braucht etwa bei 200 Grad 20 Minuten..... Spaß beiseite...
wenn es darum geht die Oberfläche aufzurauhen, gibt es doch die verschiedensten Möglichkeiten....
Beim Lakierer ein wenig Sandstrahlen, oder in einer handelsüblichen Mischmachine, einfach ein paar Steine hinzufügen und drehen lassen  usw...


----------



## Jürgen-V (26. März 2008)

*AW: Filterbakterien eure Meinung*

hi ralf 

da gibst mir ja ratschläge   

ich gehe doch nicht mit 400ltr __ hel-x zum lackierer zum sandstrahlen
der denkt ja ich bin:crazy 

und eine mischmaschine habe zu hause auch nicht rumstehen ( ich arbeite doch nicht auf dem bau).  

ich habe dich aber schon verstanden, danke. 

gruß
jürgen


----------



## Alex45525 (26. März 2008)

*AW: Filterbakterien eure Meinung*

Eine Mischmaschine könnte man in einem Baumarkt (Werkzeugverleih) leihen...

Nur als Anmerkung.

Interessantes Thema!


----------



## jochen (26. März 2008)

*AW: Filterbakterien eure Meinung*

Hallo Armin,

mich lässt das Thema einfach keine Ruhe, nicht um dich zu ärgern... ,
nein weil mich so etwas interessiert,
vielleicht können wir ja andere User weiterhelfen, die stillschweigend mitlesen.



			
				Armin schrieb:
			
		

> Wie schon gesagt, Nitritpeak wurde nachweislich mit Belebtschlammflocken ausgebremst.



Bist du dir sicher, das es Belebtschlammflocken waren, von einer Kläranlage mit Belebungsbecken?

Wenn es Bakterien von einer Tropfkörperanlage sein sollten, funktioniert das einwandfrei, da  diese Anlagen annähernd laufen wie unsere Teichfilter.
Sie besiedeln (substratgebunden) Lava etc. und bauen so die Nährstoffe ab.
Tropfkörperanlagen findet man nur noch selten in der Klärwerktechnik, da sie, wie auch unsere Filter das Nitrat nicht nachweißlich abbauen können, jedoch bis zur Nitratstufe sogar sehr gut arbeiten.

Nochmal zum Belebtschlamm,
ich habe heute zu diesen Thema sogar den Bezirksmeister angerufen... 

Der einschlägige Tenor,

so wie du den Vorgang beschrieben hast,

also Filterausgänge schließen, Belebtschlamm rein, mit Sauerstoff anreichern...

dann werden diese Bakterien nitrifizieren bis zum Umfallen, das stimmt,
in dieser Phase ist dann bestimmt kein Nitrit mehr im Filter,
besiedeln werden diese Bakterien jedoch den Filter nicht, da sie nach wie vor freischwebend sind.
Wenn du deinen Filter danach spülst, verdünnisieren sich die Bakterien im "freien Wasser" des Teiches und bringen ohne weiteren Belüftungsrythmus wie in meinen Beiträgen geschrieben und gezeigt, so gut wie nichts, sie sind einfach nicht aufgebaut dafür.

Bei Bakterien von Tropfkörperanlagen sähe das anders aus, die Bakterien würden die Besiedlungsflächen im Teich und Filter (Substrat, Helix oder wie auch immer) besiedeln, und ihre Arbeit weiterhin sehr gut machen.


----------



## Armin (26. März 2008)

*AW: Filterbakterien eure Meinung*

Hallo Jochen,

es war wie gesagt, die Plörre aus der letzten biologischen Filterstufe im Klärwerk. Ich denke nicht, daß das Tropfkörperanlagen waren.
Seltsam ist nur, daß dann ja wohl der Nitritwert wieder hätte steigen müssen, wenn die Bakkies lediglich das Filterwasser nitritfrei gemacht hätten. Dem war aber nicht so. Und Messfehler sind auszuschliessen, da alle mit Photometern gemessen haben.

Gruß Armin


----------



## jochen (26. März 2008)

*AW: Filterbakterien eure Meinung*

Hallo Armin,

ich bin dann ehrlich gesagt mit meinem Latein am Ende...

Wenn das so funktioniert, wie bei dir beschrieben müssen da irgendwelche Zusammenhänge zustande kommen, die zumindest in  allen Kläranlagen die ich kenne nicht funktionieren.
Abstreiten kann und will ich das nicht, erklären kann ich es mir jedoch auch nicht,
ich weiß nur, wenn in der Kläranlage das System der phasenweißen Belüftung geändert wird , sei es durch zu viel oder zu wenig Sauerstoffzufuhr, wird es gelinde gesagt brenzlig... 
Im Mai fahren wir zur Fachmesse nach München, da treffe ich so ca. 30 Kollegen, vielleicht hat der ein oder andere eine Idee dazu.
Wenn ich näheres erfahre schreibe ich diesbezüglich weiter.

Schön wäre es wenn du eine Beschreibung dieses Vorganges auftreiben könntest.


----------



## Armin (27. März 2008)

*AW: Filterbakterien eure Meinung*

Hy Jochen,

ich werde bei nächster Gelegenheit auch versuchen, mehr zu erfahren.

Gruß Armin


----------



## Uli (13. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Filterbakterien eure Meinung*

hallo armin und jochen,
habt ihr was neues erfahren?
gruß uli


----------



## jochen (13. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Filterbakterien eure Meinung*

Hi Uli,

ne ich bin immer noch auf den alten Stand...


----------



## Armin (13. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Filterbakterien eure Meinung*

Hy,

auch von mir nichts Neues. Ausser, dass es wie schon beschrieben bei einigen Usern funktioniert hat.
Da mein Filter eingefahren ist, kann ich auch nichts testen.

Gruß Armin


----------

